# String in Array speichern



## Junb (10. Mrz 2012)

Guten Morgen Java-lover,

ich spiele mich grad mit Arrays, und wollte mal eine einfache Liste mit Namen speichern.
Nur verstehe ich hier den fehler nicht.


```
public class Namen
{
    String[] name = new String[100];
    
    public void createNewName(String n)
    {
        int z = 0;
        int a = 0;
        while(a==0)
        {
            if(name[z] == null)
            (
                name[z] = (n); //hier wird mir der Fehler mit ')' expected angezeigt.
                a++;
                System.out.println("Name wurde hinzugefügt: "+n "\nArray "+z+" war frei und wurde ausgewählt.);
            )
            else
            (
                z++
            )
            
        }
    }
}
```

Danke im Voraus 

MfG


----------



## Final_Striker (10. Mrz 2012)

Schau dir mal deinen Java Code an. Das Syntax Highlighting vom Code zeigt dir doch schon den Fehler an.

Code -> Schwarz
Text -> Blau


----------



## VfL_Freak (10. Mrz 2012)

Moin,

sprich: entferne die obselten Klammern um das 'n' 

Im übrigen ist Deine SysOut-Zeile fehlerhaft .....

Statt

```
System.out.println("Name wurde hinzugefügt: "+n "\nArray "+z+" war frei und wurde ausgewählt.);
```

muss es 

```
System.out.println( "Name wurde hinzugefügt: " + n + "\nArray " + z + " war frei und wurde ausgewählt.");
```

lauten !

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## ARadauer (10. Mrz 2012)

> if(name[z] == null)
> (


Code Blöcke werden mit {} umschlossen nicht mit ()


----------



## Junb (10. Mrz 2012)

wow, da waren ja viele fehler drinnen 
Vielen dank

Code (endlich) ohne fehler:

```
public class Namen
{
    String[] name = new String[100];
    
    public void createNewName(String n)
    {
        int z = 0;
        int a = 0;
        String h = n;
        while(a==0)
        {
            if(name[z] == null)
            {
                name[z] = (" "+n);
                a++;
                System.out.println("Name wurde hinzugefügt: "+n+ "\nArray "+z+" war frei und wurde ausgewählt.");
            }
            else
            z++;
            
            
            
        }
    }
}
```


----------

